# Ohio River fishing over the last few days



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Stripers, blues, Channels all caught on shiners and chubs. Caught in cburg Kentucky.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

+1! Good job!


----------



## edtaylor (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice fish there


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice pics. Glad to see things are picking up finally.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, where is CBurg Ky?? in what pool, I know the river has been totally blown out the last week or so down near Cinci..was supposed to do a tourney today but with hard falling water and hurricane gale forces today, we passed. LOL

Salmonid


----------

